# older fishing buds



## JRancher (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking 4 some older fishing buds. Like 2fish p o or seadrift area. I have a boat and live in goliad tex. So if u live in victoria pl, etc m/b we can get together.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

*Howdy*

A pm has been sent.


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## dirtbroker (Jul 26, 2007)

Doug
I'll still be in seadrift from mon may 13 thru sun 19. Gonna fish everyday. Your boat or mine does nt matter
Gary


----------

